# non resident bank account



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Any one know what is needed to open a non resident account 

I believe passport and nie number are required , any thing else ?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tonymar said:


> Any one know what is needed to open a non resident account
> 
> I believe passport and nie number are required , any thing else ?
> 
> ...


As a non resident a passport will be enough!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xicoalc said:


> As a non resident a passport will be enough!


Wave a fistful of Euros, that usually helps


----------



## Robinsnest (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi that's all we needed. Opened an account in January. Cheers Di


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We put one euro in ours too.

Jo xxx


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Heres an update

Went to the bank with my friend to try and open a non resident account 

Initially it seemed just the passport would be ok , but then the computer said no,

The manager seems to think a nie number and some other proof of residence in the Uk will be required ,

Any way waiting to hear back from them ,

Went to see my assoria or whatever you want to call her ( solicitor , abagado , gestor ) she confirmed nie will be required 

Just luv Spanish paperwork ! , amazing that in a crisis its hard to get foreign money here !

Cheers Tony


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tonymar said:


> Heres an update
> 
> Went to the bank with my friend to try and open a non resident account
> 
> ...


That seems strange, which back was it? NIE is a fiscal reference which would be needed for certain transactions such as buying a house. Certificate of residency or other proof you live here may be required (along with NIE) for a residents bank account but for a non resident account you really should be ok with a passport and proof of UK address


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

xicoalc said:


> That seems strange, which back was it? NIE is a fiscal reference which would be needed for certain transactions such as buying a house. Certificate of residency or other proof you live here may be required (along with NIE) for a residents bank account but for a non resident account you really should be ok with a passport and proof of UK address


Hola 

It was Caja mar , but he had the same problem in all the other Spanish Banks he tried 

maybe it is some new rule ? 

Cheers Tony


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tonymar said:


> Hola
> 
> It was Caja mar , but he had the same problem in all the other Spanish Banks he tried
> 
> ...


It's certainly not.

Try Sabadell - opened an account for someone recently and just needed passport and 25€.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> It's certainly not.
> 
> Try Sabadell - opened an account for someone recently and just needed passport and 25€.


I got someone in at Sabadell a year or so ago with the same. One letting agent I know puts her clients with Banco Popular and many of those are just people who rent a holiday flat so I presume no NIE (Although for foreigners I think Sabadell is a better bank as you can do everything in English!).

Worth saying though that sometimes like everything you get a member of staff who gets confused with anomalies. I once paid in cash at another branch of my own bank and was told it wouldn't credit the account for 2-3 days as they had to send it to be processed at my branch... WHAT??? Not surprisingly when I kicked off the manager came over and all was sorted with the explanation that the colleague had not been there very long!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xicoalc said:


> I got someone in at Sabadell a year or so ago with the same. One letting agent I know puts her clients with Banco Popular and many of those are just people who rent a holiday flat so I presume no NIE (Although for foreigners I think Sabadell is a better bank as you can do everything in English!).


I opened a non-resident account (and converted it to a resident one) with Banco Popular 13 years ago, and they wanted my NIE as well as my passport back then.


----------



## kingkongx (Oct 25, 2015)

I opened a non-resident bank account with sabadella last week. Only NIE and passport was asked for.
Once I get the residencia it will be changed to a resident account.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

kingkongx said:


> I opened a non-resident bank account with sabadella last week. Only NIE and passport was asked for.
> Once I get the residencia it will be changed to a resident account.


So its NIE too for you which seems a contradiction. Sorry to hijack but are they all seeking the same fees, ape €25/quarter?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Try Santander. We opened an account with them with just passports and they are International.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Elyles said:


> Try Santander. We opened an account with them with just passports and they are International.


They are international but I don't think that makes any difference to fees or accounts. Santander ES are a different company except in name to Santander GB.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I opened one in 2014 with BBVA. They wanted my NIE, it appears on all my statements.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

piersuk said:


> They are international but I don't think that makes any difference to fees or accounts. Santander ES are a different company except in name to Santander GB.


 Maybe so but a couple of years ago the parent company was purchased by Bank of America. They were still easy to use no matter who owns them!


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Slightly confused why you would have an NIE as a no resident who has no plans to have a financial interest in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

piersuk said:


> Slightly confused why you would have an NIE as a no resident who has no plans to have a financial interest in Spain?


You wouldn't - but then why would you need a bank account?



With regard to opening a non-resident account though, I don't know whether there has been a recent rule change, or if some banks are just being difficult - but to me it's logical that you would be expected to have a NIE at some stage if you have a non-resident account, since the NIE is the number that is used by Hacienda to keep track of financial matters, & if you have a bank account here, then clearly you have some financial links to Spain.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

What about the situation where you are in the process or seriously considering a process of buying abroad. As yet you don't have anywhere and for that matter may bot for a year or more. You want to have a Spanish account to prepare your Euro's in prep for a deposit and fees. This is a question rather than a statement please don't take it any other way, I don't know the answer, I'm just curious. This is likely to apply to me in the next year or so. :node:

Pedro


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

piersuk said:


> What about the situation where you are in the process or seriously considering a process of buying abroad. As yet you don't have anywhere and for that matter may bot for a year or more. You want to have a Spanish account to prepare your Euro's in prep for a deposit and fees. This is a question rather than a statement please don't take it any other way, I don't know the answer, I'm just curious. This is likely to apply to me in the next year or so. :node:
> 
> Pedro


Well then you _would be_ planning to have financial interests in Spain, wouldn't you?

In fact, if you were to have money in Spain, for any reason, you would already have financial links to Spain!


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

piersuk said:


> What about the situation where you are in the process or seriously considering a process of buying abroad. As yet you don't have anywhere and for that matter may bot for a year or more. You want to have a Spanish account to prepare your Euro's in prep for a deposit and fees. This is a question rather than a statement please don't take it any other way, I don't know the answer, I'm just curious. This is likely to apply to me in the next year or so. :node:
> 
> Pedro


I would suggest that if you're even remotely considering buying a place in Spain then it's worth getting an NIE. It seems we're asked for it whenever we buy anything fairly major. When we ordered furniture, arranged for aircon installation etc. I think when we bought our tv and white goods too although I might be wrong!

Having said that, we opened an account with Sabadell before we had an NIE number - and we'd started the buying process by then so they knew we'd have a financial interest pretty soon! Usually your bank ID is your NIE but they used passport number in place of that. Sabadell have been amazing - I work for a bank over here and they make us look rather behind the times!


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Looking at it like that makes perfect sense. Hadn't looked at it that way, I thought they were expecting it to be somewhat further down the line then where we are.

Thank you


----------



## DreamDoLove (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi there, I opened a non-resident account in Caja Rural and only needed passport/NIE. The only new rule she mentioned was something about telling police about all non-resident bank a/c's once a year, with a fee of about €7/8. (Waiter in local restaurant confirmed it when I was chatting about it.)


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Why would you go to the police to talk about bank accounts????


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

So to be clear an NIE number is for life but the certificate lasts 3 months. I can open account with it and then when house time comes i need a new certificate?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

piersuk said:


> So to be clear an NIE number is for life but the certificate lasts 3 months. I can open account with it and then when house time comes i need a new certificate?


Yes that's correct. Assuming you haven't moved here in the meantime & registered as resident. Then your green card/cert., which will carry your NIE doesn't expire.


----------

